# 2006 28Rsds, For Sale



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Well we were thinking about selling after our trip to the Outer Banks this year only b/c it's our first trip in about a year. Husband got a call for a new job in Fl. on Friday, now we are definitely selling. Located in Baltimore, MD includes hitch and everything inside (TV's dishes, etc.). Good shape no issues, $11,500. Will post pics when we get home and have a better signal.

Thanks,

Michelle


----------



## luvtocamp (Jul 22, 2010)

Highlander96 said:


> Well we were thinking about selling after our trip to the Outer Banks this year only b/c it's our first trip in about a year. Husband got a call for a new job in Fl. on Friday, now we are definitely selling. Located in Baltimore, MD includes hitch and everything inside (TV's dishes, etc.). Good shape no issues, $11,000. Will post pics when we get home and have a better signal.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Michelle


Hi Michelle, can you send us pictures, we are interested, do you know when you'll be listing? Thanks! Terry


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

luvtocamp said:


> Well we were thinking about selling after our trip to the Outer Banks this year only b/c it's our first trip in about a year. Husband got a call for a new job in Fl. on Friday, now we are definitely selling. Located in Baltimore, MD includes hitch and everything inside (TV's dishes, etc.). Good shape no issues, $11,500. Will post pics when we get home and have a better signal.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Michelle


Hi Michelle, can you send us pictures, we are interested, do you know when you'll be listing? Thanks! Terry
[/quote]

Terry,

We will be home by the weekend. We are hoping to take some pics this week and get them up soon, at the latest Saturday.

Thanks,

Michelle


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

SOLD!!!!


----------

